# High Metanephrine Result



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi all,

Just curious if anyone else has had high metanephrine results after thyroid surgery. Mine were:

Normetanephrine, Plasma 107 (Standard Range 0-145)

Metanephrine, Plasma 107 (Standard Range 0-62)

It can be caused by some medications, stress, and caffeine but it can also be a sign that there is something serious going, like an adrenal tumor.

I'm not too worried at the moment, but there really isn't much information on the internet about people with elevated numbers.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. I am not familiar with it.

If this is your first test - don;t sweat it, hopefully it will correct itself. When do they plan to retest?


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Sorry to hear this. I am not familiar with it.
> 
> If this is your first test - don;t sweat it, hopefully it will correct itself. When do they plan to retest?


@Lovlkn It was my first test and the rest of my adrenaline counts were totally normal, so I think that's a good sign. I'm about to do a 24-hour test on Monday, so that should shed some more light. I think the elevated count is likely a fluke, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Did the result come back normal? Any cause?


----------

